# Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature?



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

My A3 supposedly has the Bose AudioPilot feature. I have not been able to verify that AudioPilot does anything at all. After some long discussions with my dealer, Bose, and the local Audi club here in town I am back where I started. Which is that no one agrees on how it works, or how to check that it is working, or that it does anything at all ever.
Is anyone else dissatisfied with their stereo?
My 2007 A3 has everything I could buy except for the things Audi was nice enough to discontinue and not tell me about. Like the Homelink visor that I paid for but that is another topic. I have already read the thread on adding it and tomorrow when it arrives at my parts dept, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature? (rsizemore)*

This topic is being discussed on some other current threads. I too would like to be able to turn the Audio Pilot on and off to decide which way sounds better to me.
Basically, the feature is intended to work like an active noise control system. There is a feedback microphone someone in the cabin that looks at the background noise levels and processes the outputted audio frequency spectrum to compensate. In theory, the outputted audio would sound the same no matter vehicle speed, wind noise, road noise, etc..


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature? (michA3er)*

Just and idea, what would happen if you diconnected the Microphone as a test?


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature? (rsizemore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsizemore* »_
Is anyone else dissatisfied with their stereo?


Yes, and I've commented on this same disappointment in past threads regarding the Bose Audio Pilot. I just don't think it works for the simple fact that I am always adjusting the volume manually. I come to a stop, and the stereo is too loud, so I turn the volume down. I get up to highway speed again, and I need to adjust the volume up. I wish the Bose stereo had the simpler speed-sensitive volume adjustment on my previous two cars. It worked. My Beemer even let you adjust the "sensitivity" level.


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature? (stash64)*

stash64, my point exactly! My Girlfriend's '06 BMW325i has the adjustable speed actuated volume control and it works well. I now know how the system is supposed to work which would be dandy if I could tell that it really did work. 
As far as turning it on and off as a test... I drove an A8 which has an on/off and it makes no audable difference.
I am looking now to see if the AudioPilot programming can be over written or bypassed with a simple volume control that uses ambient noise as the basis. If I find a solution I will gladly share it.
In case anyone is interested this was Bose final answer to me:
"In answer to your question, "AudioPilot R Noise 
Compensation Technology continuously adjusts the music in response 
to background noise. Available only from Bose, this patented 
technology automatically helps minimize the effects of unwanted 
sound from different road surfaces, changing driving speeds, even 
from an open sunroof.
Each noise presents its own challenge. The tires humming on the 
pavement might make drums difficult to hear; an open window might 
cause problems with vocal clarity. Simply changing the volume to 
compensate is not enough - the music itself has to be continuously 
adjusted to ensure listeners hear everything it has to offer.
I understand your questions regarding the Bose AudioPilot 
Technology and I will try to provide you with some quick tests you 
can perform to make sure the Bose System is functioning properly. 
I would also recommend that you visit our website http://www.bose.com and 
select Automotive/Technologies and walk through the interactive 
demonstration of how AudioPilot works it is not the same as speed 
compensated volume in your previously owned vehicles.
On Bose equipped vehicles, you should have an auto volume ON and 
OFF switch (some vehicles may not have the ON /OFF feature 
available) AudioPilot works when the volume is low and the noise 
levels are high, unlike speed only, it will react to rough roads. 
AudioPilot will not boost in all cases such as 65 mph and a truck 
driving along side the vehicle, this feature is not supposed to 
make it sound like the volume is going up and down it is supposed 
to be subtle just like loudness compensation.
With the vehicle stationary, put on a talk radio station. Place 
the volume at a back ground level so that you can hear the talk but 
it is easy to carry on a conversation over the radio. Now, drive 
up to 55 mph and turn the feature on and off, the talk radio should 
become inaudible when the feature is off.
Please let me know what your findings were after performing this 
test.Thank you for contacting Bose Corporation.
Patty Bolack
Consumer Relations Division" 


_Modified by rsizemore at 8:28 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## Arrgo (Mar 5, 2005)

Watching with great interest. I too have the Bose system with NAV and to be honest I do not think the system is doing diddly to adjust for varying road noise. I am constantly changing the volume as someone else posted above. 


_Modified by Arrgo at 2:10 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Arrgo)*

I too haven't posted but have been interested. Had the car since late August (w/Nav+Bose). Am surprised that I don't adjust the volume much. So I think it's working. Just last week, I cruised down a side street in Manual (DSG, not letting it shift into 3rd), so the revs were running up to 3500, windows closed. Lots of stop signs. Quiet talk radio in the background, just audible at idle. I could very clearly tell that as I sped up, I could still hear the radio over the engine noise. And when I came to a stop, the radio volume came down. That's the only instance where I hear the volume go up and down. Otherwise, it seems pretty subtle, and I do think it helps.
Now... the sound quality of the Bose... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_I could very clearly tell that as I sped up, I could still hear the radio over the engine noise. And when I came to a stop, the radio volume came down. That's the only instance where I hear the volume go up and down. Otherwise, it seems pretty subtle, and I do think it helps. 

Wow, See!! That brings me back to my original complaint that *Mine* doesn't work and Audi/Bose have nothing in place to test it for a customer. Well I have little else to do but hastle with this so I will be searching for a solution.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (rsizemore)*

I actually like the Audiopilot setup.
But take a look at this thread from Navplus.us that mentions a TSB to disable the Audiopilot feature and use speed method instead.

In that thread they mention a PDF copy of the TSB.
Here's the PDF  
Edit to add: I just saw your other post and I take Paypal

















_Modified by bassbiker at 7:39 PM 11/7/2006_


----------



## Damn Newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (rsizemore)*

Just to clarify...
The bose does not increase volume... to oversimplify, it adjusts the bass and treble to make it so your audio is still heard 'around' the ambient noise, at the same volume.
I don't know if mine works or not... but I think that's the point of the technology. It personally think that if i noticed a difference in my music, it would bug the crap out of me...
Either way, I think my bose sounds pretty good.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone familiar with Bose AudioPilot feature? (stash64)*

Yes, my Mini Cooper S had the Harmon Kardon unit that adjusted with speed. Worked great, the level was adjustable too. No complicated microphones.


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_I actually like the Audiopilot setup.
But take a look at this thread from Navplus.us that mentions a TSB to disable the Audiopilot feature and use speed method instead.
In that thread they mention a PDF copy of the TSB.
Here's the PDF  


Interesting... Is it possible we have a dormant Speed Volume Control (SVC) on our A3's ? I am going to have to check the owner's manual to see if there is any reference to "SVC".


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (stash64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stash64* »_Interesting... Is it possible we have a dormant Speed Volume Control (SVC) on our A3's ? I am going to have to check the owner's manual to see if there is any reference to "SVC".

SVC = DSP/GALA in our A3's


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bassbiker)*


_Quote »_Edit to add: I just saw your other post and I take Paypal
















_Modified by bassbiker at 7:39 PM 11/7/2006_

I'm printing the PDF now. You have surely earned that dollar! If you're ever in my neck of the woods the Beer is on me!


_Modified by rsizemore at 7:38 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (rsizemore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsizemore* »_
I'm printing the PDF now. You have surely earned that dollar! If you're ever in my neck of the woods the Beer is on me!

_Modified by rsizemore at 7:38 AM 11-8-2006_

In Project TT - which is an 03 with AudioPilot - I can definitely hear it get louder and softer. It really sucks. I'd do the procedure in the TSB - but i'm replacing the BOSE amp and speakers so i'm not going to hassle doing it.
What is interesting though - that in our B7 A4 which also has AudioPilot - it does not do this - the volume doesn't audibly fluctuate like it does in my TT.


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (stash64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stash64* »_Interesting... Is it possible we have a dormant Speed Volume Control (SVC) on our A3's ? I am going to have to check the owner's manual to see if there is any reference to "SVC".

Yes, I just checked out my A3's Symphony ii with VAG-com. On adaptation channel 66, the default value was "1", which disables SVC. Just for laughs, I changed the value to "0", which enables SVC. 
So now "SVC=..." is one of the menu choices on my radio, and values of 1 to 5 (and "OFF") can be set. I haven't driven yet to evaluate the SVC audio effects: I'll probably hate it (as implied by the TSB), but since one of the SVC settings is "OFF", it evidently now can be disabled without further need for VAG-com.
Phil


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (200qandA3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200qandA3q* »_

So now "SVC=..." is one of the menu choices on my radio, and values of 1 to 5 (and "OFF") can be set. I haven't driven yet to evaluate the SVC audio effects: I'll probably hate it (as implied by the TSB), but since one of the SVC settings is "OFF", it evidently now can be disabled without further need for VAG-com.
Phil

All I ever wanted was the intrusive volume control. I had it on a BMW motorcycle and I loved it! So now the dealer has promised to enable my SVC/GALA while not interfering with the Audio Pilot and that will make me happy enough.
I will be posting more on my Homelink issue though on another thread in the forum.
Thanks all.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (rsizemore)*

So will the tsb instructions for disabling Audiopilot work on our A3's? Will the wiring diagram be the same? I'm less concerned about the speed volume feature, I want to disable any active equalization.


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

I have no idea. I went to this site...they might have an answer. I did ask and I am waiting for an answer from the guy they all call the Guru... I hope. Good Luck! 
BTW: Contact Bose and tell them how unhappy you are!
http://www.navplus.us/forum/


----------



## ArcticA3 (Aug 5, 2006)

I found the Audio Pilot sucked the life out of the stereo. I could tell it was working because the sound would get really thin on the highway. My theory is that it reduces the bass in noisy situations. It's awful. I yanked the whole Bose system 6 months ago. Never looked back. I will never buy a Bose system again.


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (ArcticA3)*

Yeah, I've been hearing this a lot recently. My electrical contractor buddy has talked me out of Bose for my home system too. I am sticking with it though because I don't want to give up the clean looking factory Nav system that works perfectly.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been in the audio business (ownded a hifi store, rock n' roll roadie) or an audio hobbyist (stereo geek) for 35 years. In all that time one truth has persisted: Bose = Heavy Marketing + Crappy Sound Quality. BMW uses HK and Lexus uses Mark Levinson, both legit quality stuff. RSizemore's electrical contractor buddy should get a large thanks from him for the advice. Audi should hire somebody with ears to do their car audio.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (panzrwagn)*

Doesn't the A8 offer a B&O system now? Maybe, Audi will start to phase out Bose for other suppliers whose systems are worth the money. Honestly, I've been pleasantly surprised by the sound of my buddy's Boston Acoustics system in his 300C.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (michA3er)*

And the passat offers dynaudio








Thats what I really wanted.


----------



## rsizemore (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (panzrwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzrwagn* »_ Audi should hire somebody with ears to do their car audio. 

LOL. Very nice.


----------



## LovelyAngel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (ArcticA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArcticA3* »_I found the Audio Pilot sucked the life out of the stereo. I could tell it was working because the sound would get really thin on the highway. My theory is that it reduces the bass in noisy situations. It's awful.

Yeah, this is my experience also. On the highway the sound gets really thin. Bass (what there is of it) returns when I'm at a dead (quiet) stop.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (LovelyAngel)*

Before leaving to eat turkey yesterday I felt motivated to disable the AudioPilot microphone in the overhead console. It was a pretty easy job that took around 20 minutes. I have pics if someone would like me to e-mail them privately, but I can briefly explain the steps:
1. pry off the translucent plastic cover over the map lights
2. carefully remove the plastic cover over the map light buttons and ambient light LEDs
3. you'll see two philips-head screws under cover #2 and after removing these screws the whole unit can be pulled out of the headliner
4. you'll see the wiring that runs to the microphone, but first need to remove the plastic retention clip to get at the wiring connector.
I have driven since yesterday with the microphone disconnected, so it's too soon to tell if I hear an improvement in audio quality. I do now hear a warning tone every time I start my car, so the electronics must now the microphone is disconnected.


----------



## TorqueMonger (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (LovelyAngel)*

Thats exactly my experience...bass is passible at a dead stop, while on the highway its nonexistant. I do like the sound of the bose surrounds, but the bass sucks big time. I have a 10" MB quart sub and a mono amp to drive it...do you think i can A.) disconnect the wholly inadequate Bose sub and B.) connect the MB quart to the factory head? Will autopilot F-up any aftermarket audio stuff?
Man, I really wish my car was equipped with Xenons as opposed to the Bose system. As time goes on, and now that my household has two more new VAGs with the standard sound system, I wish I would have just waited for an A3 optioned exactly how I wanted it. When I look at how much I spent on the Bose, Im kicking myself. The worst part is, I knew how much Bose blew when I bought the car, but didn't car cause I wanted it right then and there....oh well, live and learn.


_Modified by TorqueMonger at 3:39 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_I too haven't posted but have been interested. Had the car since late August (w/Nav+Bose). Am surprised that I don't adjust the volume much. So I think it's working. Just last week, I cruised down a side street in Manual (DSG, not letting it shift into 3rd), so the revs were running up to 3500, windows closed. Lots of stop signs. Quiet talk radio in the background, just audible at idle. I could very clearly tell that as I sped up, I could still hear the radio over the engine noise. And when I came to a stop, the radio volume came down. That's the only instance where I hear the volume go up and down. Otherwise, it seems pretty subtle, and I do think it helps.


I have also had a similar experience where I have definitly heard it work (although with half my speakers out right now I don't think its working). I was going over rough road that was cut up for repaving there was a second of the whirr of the tires and then the the volume went up. Once I hit smooth pavement again it went down.

I do agree I am adjusting volume alot but I thnk its more because I have the controls at my fingers. I also change the channels alot more then I do in any of my other cars.

As for the sound quality. Is it perfect no, is it great no, but it is better then the standard system. And depending on how you look at it they would charge you 800 bucks for a CD changer from the dealer so you get a CD changer and a free slightly better stereo.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Soooo has anyone had this TSB performed on their A3? The TSB reads that this applies to certain models which does not include the A3.


_Modified by abdrury at 6:34 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*

I've been driving for about a month now with the AudioPilot microphone disconnected and honestly can't say that I hear a difference in audio quality. That said I'll probably just leave it disconnected.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*

So according to this pictogram (posted on another thread)- you bridge pin 24 to pin 6 to disable the audio pilot? Does anyone have any expierence with this?


----------

